# Fastening Military Straps



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

After gaining a fixed bar watch, i've had to buy a military type strap. Some time ago there was a post on how to fasten them? (was there?) Any way - how do you fasten them?

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This one Paul?

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=15306


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Paul, thanks, after a while you begin to think you have dreamt threads !

Paul D


----------



## Galea (Dec 26, 2005)

From the ****** website:

From the forum Guidelines :

"Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted. "


----------

